
A Florida woman was fined $100k for a dirty pool and overgrown grass - onetimemanytime
https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/news/politics/2019/07/19/florida-city-hits-homeowners-massive-penalties-supreme-court-excessive-fines/1691703001/
======
onetimemanytime
First you save, sacrifice and buy your home. American dream, right? Pay
property taxes that in some states exceed rental fees for the same place, home
improvement and maintenance. Now add arbitrary fines by greedy cities
and...you lose your home. WTF

